# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  игры для СВАДЬБЫ.

## Уралочка

*СБОРНИК ИГРОВУШЕК ДЛЯ СВАДЬБЫ.*

*1. "ТЫ и Я"* танцевальная примета.
*2. "КОРАБЛЬ ЛЮБВИ"* (застольная игра) (в Новый год люди меряются ёлками, мужчины в бане - вениками, а мы на свадьбе - РОДНЁЙ!")
*3. "МАПАшки или дети - цветы жизни"* (какое же слово первенец произнесёт первым?) Застольная игра со всеми гостями.
*4. "А сейчас - КОНКУРС!"* (кто же будет лидером в конкурсах?: мальчики или девочки :Taunt:  :Yahoo: ?
*
В комплекте подробное описание всех игровушек, 
музыка и ВИДЕО с мк.*
*
стоимость 1000р*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## ЕленК

Елена, добрый день, хотелось бы познакомиться с вашими новинками.С ув. Елена

----------

